# New West Wight Potter 15 owner!



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,

I have been sailing with a friend for a couple years now on his 24' C&C and absolutely loved it. My fiancée and I have enjoyed some great cruising and racing with him. A year ago we joined the New Haven Yacht Club (CT, USA). I was going to wait a few years and buy the sailboat I really want (like a 30+ft cruiser) but another member was getting out of the sport and was selling his little 15ft Potter. He had all the stuff, lifevests, radios, emergency kit, portable GPS, trailer, etc.. So it was turn key more or less and a way I could get into the water this year, even if it's a short season starting halfway through. Also I figure it's probably good to start small and see what it's really like time/labor/cost wise to own and operate a sailboat. Also I'm saving most of the winter storage costs as it's trailerable (even with my car). Anyway the first sail went well enough that she came back with a big smile so hopefully I keep that going.























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

A trailerable boat like that can be taken just about any where in the country in just a few days. You may find it will open up a lot more cruising grounds than a 30 foot keel boat would. Bigger boats are often stuck in a relatively small cruising area, unless you are retired or somehow have a lot of vacation time.


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Arcb said:


> A trailerable boat like that can be taken just about any where in the country in just a few days. You may find it will open up a lot more cruising grounds than a 30 foot keel boat would. Bigger boats are often stuck in a relatively small cruising area, unless you are retired or somehow have a lot of vacation time.


Yeah this boat has a retractable keel. With it down it's a 3ft draft, with it up it's only 8" so you can launch almost anywhere. I've seen lots of pictures of people (intentionally) beaching these too. I'm scared to try it but it looks like fun. It is harder to steer though with the keel up.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I beach my boat all the time. It's great. I much prefer it to anchoring. I sleep aboard while beached, as well as beach for lunch, dinner etc.


----------



## JamesLD (Jul 16, 2019)

Hope you enjoy you Potter as much as I enjoyed mine! 

I sold mine recently after having her for the past 10 years:










If you haven't joined it yet, there is a pretty active Potter's owner forum at Trailer Sailer, https://forum.trailersailor.com/forum.php?id=2

With a tongue extension of the trailer, you can even launch from a beach and not get you tow vehicle rear wheels wet!

have fun with your new boat,

Jim


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

JamesLD said:


> Hope you enjoy you Potter as much as I enjoyed mine!
> 
> I sold mine recently after having her for the past 10 years:
> 
> ...


If I ever need to replace my sails I'm getting some colored ones. I feel like I'm the only guy with a Potter and boring plain white sails.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

